# Weed or Perennial Rye-grass



## soonersfan4512

I think this is PRG but not 100% sure. If it is, should I kill it off with a chem application or just let it die off from the summer heat? Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## Green

Most likely some type of Ryegrass. Not sure from the photos if it's annual or perennial. I can't zoom in for some reason; when I click, the photo does not show up.


----------



## soonersfan4512

Green said:


> Most likely some type of Ryegrass. Not sure from the photos if it's annual or perennial. I can't zoom in for some reason; when I click, the photo does not show up.


Yeah the file format wasn't supported so I had to use the snipping tool. I think what I am going to try is to use a small paintbrush and paint the alien grass with roundup. There's not an insane amount in the yard, just enough to bug the hell out of me. I've been pulling it out by hand but from what I've read it doesn't really kill it. I think it will work but it will be tedious.


----------



## Green

Did you overseed with Ryegrass at some point? It had to come from somewhere.


----------



## soonersfan4512

I did two years ago and it was a complete failure. Last year I didn't have anything like this which prompted the post. I think I can manage it without a chem app. I have Celsius but I think it would take forever to kill.


----------



## Green

soonersfan4512 said:


> I did two years ago and it was a complete failure. Last year I didn't have anything like this which prompted the post. I think I can manage it without a chem app. I have Celsius but I think it would take forever to kill.


Must've had a few small plants hanging out in the Bermuda this entire time that took off when it went dormant this Winter.

If not, it could've been annual that went to seed and grew a new crop more recently. Apparently Perennial Ryegrass seed often has annual in it. I didn't know that until last year when I started having some come up after seeding. I'm hoping they didn't survive the Winter.

As long as you can pull everything without it breaking off, you'll eliminate it by pulling. If not, you can dig them out with a small spade. Just doing a few a day, you'll, be able to get a lot done over time. If they get bigger, they can get stubborn and pull a lot of soil out. Perennial ryegrass will also tiller like crazy if allowed to. At some point, you can no longer effectively pull it. Annual gets tough to pull as well, and breaks more easily.

Isn't gly an option on dormant Bermuda with minimal impact if you need it?


----------

